# Notebooksbilliger.de startet die Dealmachine mit Windows 7 Lizenzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Notebooksbilliger.de startet die Dealmachine mit Windows 7 Lizenzen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Notebooksbilliger.de startet die Dealmachine mit Windows 7 Lizenzen


----------



## Hackman (28. Juli 2009)

*Server down*

Ich prognostiziere, daß die Site dem Ansturm nicht standhält *lol*


----------



## tacc (28. Juli 2009)

Letzter Deal:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium E
Shoppreis:
119,90 EUR
Der Deal:
116,71 EUR

Die könnten sie also genauso gut auch für 120 verkaufen.


----------



## QZA (28. Juli 2009)

ich würds ja auch machen ich wioll aber win 7 ultimate - 64bit version die gibts i-wie nirgentwo ich finds schade


----------



## The-GeForce (28. Juli 2009)

tacc schrieb:


> Letzter Deal:
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium E
> Shoppreis:
> ...



So langsam überleg ich mir echt, meine Vorbestellung von Media Markt bei Ebay zu verschachern. Das sind ja Preise, bei denen man sich an den Kopf langt...  

Da würd ich echt für 120€ irgendwo ein Vista mit Updategutschein kaufen anstatt für 117 + Versand eine Vorbestellung.
Ist aber für den Shop mit Sicherheit eine Goldgrube!


----------



## Ripcord (28. Juli 2009)

Na 116,71 EUR, das ist ja mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen...

Ich weiß jetzt schon das es morgen früh nicht anders aussehen wird.

Gekauft wird die SB Version für ~85€, brauche eh keinen Support, ich supporte mich selbst


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Juli 2009)

Mehr als ca. 90 EUR würde ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben.

Für den Preis bekommt man ein Vista Home Premium mit Windows 7-Upgrade-Gutschein...

ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - System Builder - Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit SP1


----------



## locojens (28. Juli 2009)

Wo soll dieses Gemache noch enden ?


----------



## Slipknot79 (28. Juli 2009)

>Na 116,71 EUR, das ist ja mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen...

Das ist ein sagenhafter Wucher, gibts doch schon hier für: 86,55EUR Microsoft: Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack, inkl. Update auf Win7 (PC) (66I-03574) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

(enthält Coupon für Gratisupdate auf Windows 7)


----------



## Astimon (28. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mal in die Glaskugel... unter 100€ wird das da keiner bekommen


----------



## chakktheripper (29. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >Na 116,71 EUR, das ist ja mal ein richtiges Schnäppchen...


das iss wie bei ebay .. da gehen manchmal gutscheine im wert von 100€ (fürn kaufhaus oder so) für 110€ raus


----------



## Hektor123 (29. Juli 2009)

Der letzte ging für 88€ raus, aber die Versandkosten sind ja mal derbe hoch für ne kleine Schachtel.


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe kurz vor der Aktion am 15 Juli eine SB version vom Vista HP 64 mit Upgraderecht auf 7 HP 64 für 82 € gekauft und das mit Versand... vorher hatte ich immer noch XP.


----------



## locojens (29. Juli 2009)

Mag sein das der Eine oder Andere ein Schnäppchen macht. 
Aber was soll ich mit der HomoPro Version? Wenn es solche Aktionen für Ultimate gäbe ... !


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Juli 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Mag sein das der Eine oder Andere ein Schnäppchen macht.
> Aber was soll ich mit der HomoPro Version? Wenn es solche Aktionen für Ultimate gäbe ... !



Welche Funktionen der Ultimate brauchst Du denn, die es in der Home Premium nicht gibt? Festplattenverschlüsselung? Geht auch mit True Crypt for free...


----------



## roadgecko (29. Juli 2009)

Manche leute habne echt kein Plan vom Leben. Warum über 100 € für Win7 zahlen, wenn es für 87 € Windows Vista + Gratis Upgrade auf Win7 gibt


----------



## v3rtex (29. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Manche leute habne echt kein Plan vom Leben. Warum über 100 € für Win7 zahlen, wenn es für 87 € Windows Vista + Gratis Upgrade auf Win7 gibt



Ein Typ eben: 132,12€. Geht das also auch wieder höher? 


Mal nebenbei ne Frage, bei dieser WinVista Version inkl. Windows 7 Upgrade Programm bei dem man diesen Voucher bekommt erhält man ja das Windows 7 bei Markteinführung. 
In vielen Quellen steht, dass es in Europa kein Win7 Upgrade geben wird und eine komplette Neuinstallation nötig ist.

Ist es nun ein Upgrade oder eine Vollversion?
Ein reines Upgrade wäre für mich keine Option.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2009)

ja das habe ich auch gesehen  Notebooksbilliger hats einfach mal ausprobiert und den Counter höher anfangen lassen... 

Zu deiner Frage: Schätze mal, dass hier natürlich die Vollversion verschickt werden muss... das wird nur so allgemein formuliert, weil in anderen nicht EU-Ländern ein Update möglich ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob man noch Versandkosten etc. für das "Update" bezahlen muss.



v3rtex schrieb:


> Ein Typ eben: 132,12€. Geht das also auch wieder höher?
> 
> 
> Mal nebenbei ne Frage, bei dieser WinVista Version inkl. Windows 7 Upgrade Programm bei dem man diesen Voucher bekommt erhält man ja das Windows 7 bei Markteinführung.
> ...


----------



## eVoX (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist mal so ein quatsch, was für Leute sitzen da vorm Rechner, eins ist grad bei 119,68, dass ist eine Differenz von grad mal 22 Cent, der jenige freut sich jetzt bestimmt.

Edit: Jetzt geht es auf einmal runter, davor passiert nichts

Wie hoch war der den, der jetzt grad läuft hat mit unter 120 angefangen, hab mich auch grad gefragt, wie der auf 132,12€ gekommen ist.

Da steht ja auch Shoppreis 119,90, wie kann man das dann für so siel kaufen, n/c.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (30. Juli 2009)

Pfffffff!

Und da regt sich alles über die Typen auf, die ihre gehamsterten Vorbestellboxen bei Ebay verscherbeln. DIE gehen aber mit durchschnittlich 80 Euro durchaus noch zu zivilen Preisen raus! Schließlich bekommt man dafür eine Vollversion mit Support (auch wen der ein Witz ist) und 32/64bit-Original-DVDs! Da kommt eine SB-Version nicht mit - und die wird es wohl auch erst nächsten Sommer zu kaufen geben. 

Was "Notebooks.teurer" hier veranstaltet, ist schon Nepp der Sonderklasse!


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. Juli 2009)

Moin,

um jeweils 14:00 und 18:00 gibt es in der Dealmachine bei notebooks-billiger.de Windows 7 Home Premium mit einem Startpreis von knapp 80 EUR...

Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de

Viel Spass...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> um jeweils 14:00 und 18:00 gibt es in der Dealmachine bei notebooks-billiger.de Windows 7 Home Premium mit einem Startpreis von knapp 80 EUR...
> 
> ...



War wohl ein Bug, jetzt steht wieder 119,90 Euro als Shoppreis drin.


----------



## SimonSambuca (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,

Gestern gabs ja nur "Spass-Blocker" die quasi jede Auktion verhinderten...
Nun ja Heute Morgen kurz reingeschaut und zufällig die Auktion mit knapp 79 erwischt 

Ist zwar leider mehr als 50 Euro aber ich freu mich trotzdem.

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Juli 2009)

SimonSambuca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gestern gabs ja nur "Spass-Blocker" die quasi jede Auktion verhinderten...
> Nun ja Heute Morgen kurz reingeschaut und zufällig die Auktion mit knapp 79 erwischt
> ...



Lieber für 80 EUR bei der Dealmachine kaufen als die Aasgeier bei eBay zu unterstützen...finde ich gut 

Auktionstext: "Lizenz versehentlich zuviel gekauft..." blabla


----------



## SimonSambuca (1. August 2009)

Jupp und ich hab keinen Stress mehr damit - wenns rauskommt bekomme ich es zugeschickt und muss keinen Finger mehr rühren 
Und auf den letzten Euro kommts mir jetzt auch nicht drauf an.

Die ebay Auktionen sind teilweise wirklich lustig "... Rechnungskopie wird mitgeliefert..." da frag ich mich was mit dem Original ist 

Gruss
Simon


----------

